# Ipod trouvé



## pierrot449 (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 
 J'ai trouvé un ipod touch en Australie il y a quatre mois, il était dans l'herbe sous une nuit de pluie battante ! 
  De retour en France, je voudrais savoir s'il m'est possible de  retrouver le propriétaire par un quelconque moyen, ou a défaut, de le  débloquer (protégé par un mot de passe) pour peut-être trouver des infos sur le propriétaire. J'ai regardé le site apple mais, ils ne parlent pas de tout ça ! 
 Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Crazyremy (15 Mai 2011)

Eh bien, tu peux le restaurer en activant le Mode DFU (ou Restauration je sais plus) mais tu ne trouveras plus d'info' sur son proprio' d'origine. Ils n'y a pas de chance que tu le retrouves, donc autant le garder pour toi ^^. Ce que tu fais, tu mets l'iPod en Mode Restauration (cherche sur Google, j'ai la flemme ... xD) et une fois branché sur iTunes, il va t'afficher qu'il faut le restaurer. 
Normalement si tu suis à l'étape, 'y a pas de problème


----------



## Onmac (16 Mai 2011)

Essaye de trouver le numéro de série et de déclaré à Apple que tu l'as trouvé. Il pourront contacter le propriétaire. Si personne ne le réclame, tu le restaure et garde le pour toi...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Mai 2011)

Eh ben decidement aujourd'hui... Tout le monde trouve des iDevices... Toi en Australie et un autre aurait trouvé un Verizon iPhone 4 aux USA...


----------



## pierrot449 (8 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais le déclarer trouvé comme tu me conseil et je vais aussi essayer de le formater. 
Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (10 Juin 2011)

pierrot449 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, je vais le déclarer trouvé comme tu me conseil et je vais aussi essayer de le formater.
> Merci encore pour vos réponses.



Oui passe le en DFU, "reformate" le.
Tu as gagné un iPod


----------

